# Ouch! (First hand hit)



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

Fortunately it was with 3/8" clay from a simple-shot training bandset so it wasn't as bad as it could have been but damn that thing still smarts.


----------



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

So not so much a question but a statement.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Yep clay usually still exceeds 200pfs, when you hit with a lead or steel you can join the hole in the hand gang lol


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Well Rockstar now you know what you don't want to do. Hopefully this will help you get focus on a good release and good form so it won't happen again. It does hurt and hopefully it only has to hurt one time.

Cheers


----------



## Rockstar (Apr 9, 2021)

For sure! It was my first TTF shot with my Scout. Had been doing OTT before and will most likely be switching back although I'm sure I'll end up doing it again at some point anyhow. I'm not sure what I did wrong. But I think I'd been getting frame hits, as the .7mm band that came with the scout soon developed little nicks on both sides of the band.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Tribe! You now have the official mark.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

there is still a barely visible scar on my wrist from a hit.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Been there, done that... feel for ya.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't care what ammo you use, it still smarts. But hey.. it doesn't hurt like loosing your first girlfriend. 

That wound was about 36 inches closer to my heart...


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> I don't care what ammo you use, it still smarts. But hey.. it doesn't hurt like loosing your first girlfriend.
> That wound was about 36 inches closer to my heart...


But at least with slingshot you try, try, try again


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

By the way... Wait for the double tap. :cursin: :cursin:


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

If you are using .7 with clay, that ain't helping to reduce the risk of the next one!


----------

